# Using dual monitors



## max21 (Jan 4, 2015)

How do I set up dual monitors under FreeBSD-10.0 using FreeBSD GNOME v2.32.1?  Is there a port to use to help make it happen?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2015)

No extra ports would be required as it's a standard function of Xorg. But, you do need a video driver that's capable, not all available drivers do. What video card do you have?

NB. FreeBSD 10.0 is End-of-Life, please upgrade to 10.1.


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe have a look into System Settings and look for "Monitors" (as far as I remember). Another tool to use is `xrandr` on the commandline to see if all your monitors are recognized.


----------



## max21 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry guys, I did not make myself clear.  gqgunhed, Thanks for cl: xrandr.  It's going to be the go-to tool to use in-order to get this thing to working.  Gnome Preferences > Monitors offer nothing much but to break more things. SirDice, I don’t even have a card, I just plug in a split-monitor-cable to view two monitors at the same time, but this does nothing to obtain special effects because everything one do on the computer show exactly the same on both monitors.  What I want to accomplish is to view monitor-1 as I do my standard computer stuff with.  I keep Gnome System Monitor running at all times but I now need it to be a completely MINIMIZED on monitor-1 as I do my work, but I want it to show up on monitor-2 in FULL-SCREEN mode at all times.  I have seen this done on a full Windows machine and on TV, but I only have Windows in Virtualbox, but I have totally abandoned Windows and only use the host, FreeBSD Gnome.  So I’m now looking into your suggestion about drivers and XORG functions.  I hope not but I think this is going to be a trip.  I have to wonder why no one might not have tried this using FreeBSD, and, now I wonder why after five years of myself finally converted to 100% FreeBSD all of a sudden I need it; will it ever end?  Thanks for the clue SirDice, I never thought it would be about  drivers.

If anyone knows about this or where I can find a working driver to make it happen please post.  I been searching all day since reading these replies but I found near to nothing about it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2015)

max21 said:


> I don’t even have a card,


Sure you do, or you won't be able to see anything. It might be on-board though, not a separate card.



> I just plug in a split-monitor-cable to view two monitors at the same time, but this does nothing to obtain special effects because everything one do on the computer show exactly the same on both monitors.


Exactly what kind of cable? 



> If anyone knows about this or where I can find a working driver to make it happen please post.


We do need to know the type of graphics card you have.


----------



## max21 (Jan 8, 2015)

SirDice@, I’m sorry that I was not able to respond quicker but I want to try to provide as much details as possible.  This is a used machine and it doesn’t have a brand-name on the case.  The motherboard name is GA-880GA-UD3H and I found the manual for it on-line.  There is no video card in the slot so I plug the monitor cable into the standard port build on the chassis.  I have been striping apart the machine, switching parts from other (non-working) machines to get it closer to what I might need based on the manual.  Come to find all my parts are outdated and/or works the same.  Anyway, I don’t know what section out the manual to post so I attached the link here:

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-880ga-ud3h_e.pdf

My main monitor is an old flat screen View Sonic and an old HP 1740 monitor that I am using as the second monitor.  I don’t think they are HDMI audio/video devices.  They are just plain old monitors I guest.

My cable is a standard *Cables To Go Ultima HD15 Male to Dual HD15 Female SXGA Monitor Y-Cable*.  … but I will buy adaptor(s) or whatever is required to get this thing running once I know what they are.  I hope I don’t need nothing but what FreeBSD can do maybe.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=485819&CatId=73

I have the CD for the GA-880GA-UD3H machine but I never installed it because I think it makes my FreeBSD hard-drive non-portable to other machines, but I will install it if I have to.  To give you an idea of my experience, I’m so square I don’t even know how to hook up a VCR or these new types of TV because I never used them or cared to watch TV since purchasing my first computer back in the 90’s.  Now that I think of all the possibilities I read, but went through one ear and out the other, getting duel-monitor to work on FreeBSD got to be the best place in the world to start. This OS just keep blowing my mind.


```
root@host10:~ # xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1680 x 1680

VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 433mm x 271mm

1024x768  75.03*+  70.07  60.00

1680x1050  59.95 +

1400x1050  59.98

1280x1024  75.02  60.02

1440x900  74.98  59.89

1280x960  60.00

1152x864  75.00

832x624  74.55

800x600  72.19  75.00  60.32  56.25

640x480  75.00  72.81  66.67  59.94

720x400  70.08

DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

root@host10:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2015)

A Y-type cable will never allow you to see two different images on both monitors. The cable is constructed so ONE output of your graphics card is connected to TWO monitors. It simply sends the same signal to both monitors. 

If you want a real dual monitor setup you need a graphics card with at least TWO outputs. With each output connected to a single monitor.


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 8, 2015)

max21: According to your `xrandr` output there seems to be an unused DVI-port on your graphics card. Why don't you plug in your second monitor there? As far as I know there are numerous adapters out there to connect a VGA (analog signal) monitor to a DVI (digital) port of a graphics card. See for example https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vga+dvi+adapter
Or am I wrong reading the "DVI-0 disconnected"?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2015)

Keep in mind that DVI is not digital by definition. Only DVI-A is easy to convert to VGA, you just need one of those DVI->VGA converters. True digital DVI (DVI-D) will require a scanconverter to change the digital signal into the analog VGA signal. That said, most graphics card's DVI ports have both DVI-A and DVI-D signals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

Also keep in mind the driver (and thus xrandr) may report multiple outputs but they may not physically be connected. The chip on the card supports it but the manufacturer may not have connected them.


----------



## max21 (Jan 8, 2015)

I get it now.  It's going to be a minute before I'll be able to buy the additional hardware needed.  In the mean time it's going to be fun learning about the things you guys suggested.  Thanks again!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2015)

Motherboards with both a DVI and VGA connector usually only have DVI-D.  That is the case here.  An analog converter will not fit on that connector.  So a monitor with a DVI connector can be used there, or a DVI to HDMI adapter and HDMI monitor.  Although now that I look at the manual again, it also has an HDMI connector on the motherboard.

There are HDMI to VGA adapters, although I have not tried one.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> There are HDMI to VGA adapters, although I have not tried one.


HDMI has pretty much the same signals as single link DVI-D or DVI-I, there's no DVI-A signal. Converting the digital signal to an analog VGA signal requires a scan converter. DVI->HDMI or vise verse only requires a simple plug or cable. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Compatibility_with_DVI


----------

